# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Văn hóa Trung Quốc  "didau.org"

## dulichnt

Là một đất nước đã tồn tại lâu đời và từng có một thời quá khứ huy hoàng rực rỡ, văn hóa Trung Quốc có rất nhiều nét độc đáo để chúng ta chiêm ngưỡng, học hỏi. Chúng ta cùng điểm qua một số nét riêng và phong cách giao tiếp với người Trung Quốc qua mục này
Lịch sử Trung Quốc:Văn hóa Trung Quốc là  một trong những cái nôi văn minh nhân loại sớm nhất với lịch sử tồn tại ít nhất trên 3.500 năm. Triều đại đầu tiên , theo các tư liệu lịch sử là triều đại nhà Hạ, nhưng người đầu tiên thống nhất toàn thể lãnh thổ Trung Quốc và lập nên 1 quốc gia là Tần Thủy Hoàng với triều đại nhà Tần. Trong suốt chiều dài lịch sử của các triều đại phong kiền Trung Quốc là những cuộc chiến tranh liên miên, lật đổ nhau trong bể máu.

Từ sau khi nhà Tần thành lập đến khi nhà Thanh hoàn toàn sụp đổ , Trung Quốc đã trải qua các triều đại phong kiến: Tần – Hán – Tùy – Đường – Tống – Nguyên – Minh – Thanh. Năm 1912 chế độ phong kiến Trung Quốc hoàn toàn sụp đổ và Tôn Trung Sơn thành lập Trung Hoa dân quốc. Ba thập kỉ tiếp theo là thời kì nội chiến Trung Quốc và chiến tranh Trung – Nhật. Năm 1949, đảng cộng sản Trung Quốc giành thắng lợi và thành lập nước Cộng hòa nhân dân Trung Hoa.
Vạn Lý Trường Thành:Văn hóa Trung QuốcVạn lý trường thành là một công trình , kì quan nổi tiếng hào của người Trung Quốc. Được bắt đầu xây dựng từ thế kỉ thứ 5 trước công nguyên, nhưng mãi đến thế kỉ thứ 16 mới hoàn thành, có thể nói vạn lý Ưtrường thành là công trình vĩ đại nhất trên thế giới mà con người đã tạo ra. Để xây dựng được công trình vĩ đại dài hơn 6000km này, biết bao xương máu của rất nhiều thế hệ người dân Trung Quốc đã đổ xuống đây. Ngày nay, ngoài giá trị về lịch sử, tinh thần, thì vạn lý trường thành còn là một địa điểm du lịch thu hút lượng khách tham quan vào bậc nhất Trung Quốc.
Rồng – Loài thú huyền thoại:Là con vật đứng đầu trong tứ linh truyền thuyết, rồng là thần vật được sung bái nhất trong văn hóa tín ngưỡng của người dân Trung Hoa. Khi nghiên cứu về văn hóa Trung Quốc, ta có thể bắt gặp được hình tượng con rồng ở khắp nơi: rồng trong truyện thần thoại, truyền thuyết, rồng trong các tác phẩm nghệ thuật, gốm sứ… Đối với người dân Trung Quốc, những gì vĩ đại nhất, lớn lao nhất thường được gắn với rồng, nó là biểu tượng của thần quyền, đế quyền, vương quyền.


Olympic Bắc Kinh:Vị trí và hình ảnh của Trung Quốc trên trường quốc tế ngày càng được lớn, và sự thành công của Olympic Bắc Kinh đã nói lên điều này. Với tư cách là nước chủ nhà đăng cai , Trung Quốc đã thực hiện rất tốt khâu tổ chức, và thực sự gây ấn tượng với bạn bè quốc tế bằng màn khai mạc và bế mạc cực kì hoành tráng. Không những thế, đoàn thể thao Trung Quốc lần đầu tiên thành công rực rỡ với vị trí nhất toàn đoàn. Qua thế vận hội này, hình ảnh một đất nước Trung Quốc hiện đại, mạnh mẽ và đầy bản sắc đã được giới thiệu một cách rộng rãi với bạn bè trên toàn thế giới.


Người Trung Quốc:Người Trung Quốc có những nét văn hóa, phong tục tập quán khá giống với người Việt Nam, tuy nhiên khi giao tiếp với người Trung Quốc ta cũng nên chú ý một số điểm: không nên bắt tay quá chặt, khi chào hỏi nên chào người có chức quyền cao nhất trước, không dùng ngón tay trỏ chỉ về phía người mình muốn giới thiệu. Có thể hỏi về những vấn đề khá riêng tư khi bắt đầu làm quen, và bạn cũng không nên lẩn tránh trả lời những câu hỏi này, nhưng đừng đề cập các vấn đề chính trị, không nên có những lời phê phán.

Người Trung Quốc kiêng số 4, bạn không nên tặng bất cứ thứ gì liên quan con số này. Không được lấy đũa gõ vào bát khi ăn, không được cắm đũa vào bát cơm. Khi tặng quà bạn có thể tặng hoa quả, bánh trái, đồ uống… nhưng đừng bao giờ tặng đồng hồ, vì theo người Trung Quốc, nó có nghĩa là đi dự 1 đám tang. Bạn cũng không nên mở món quà trước mặt người tặng





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------

